# 90 KA24e won't idle, dies



## Bonfui (Aug 30, 2009)

'90 D21 Ka24e 2wyl Manual trans

Started idling rough @ two weeks ago. Gradually got worse till now it will not idle at all. Starts and as long as I gas it, runs, but let it drop to idle and dies. No chk engine light, but chked for codes and had a temp sensor code. Changed sensor, no go. Pulled harness on air flow meter and (alternately blocked port) and engine idles (high and rough) So changed air flow meter, no go. 
Have FSM. So far I have checked/replaced:

1 fuel filter
2 all lines for vacuum leaks
3 Egr circuit, pulled valve and cleaned
4 IAA, FICD. AAC
5 TPS
6 When I can hold idle at around 1500 timing is @ 6 degrees
advanced (so not timing or chain)
7 Fuel pressure
8 Ignition parts
9 New CAT and muffler @ 10 months ago


Pulled plugs at start of troubleshooting, tan whiteish color, so I assume lean condition. But can't find a vacuum leak. Since engine will idle high if Air Low Meter is blocked from circuit, I assume it's getting un-metered air form some where. It doesn't matter cold or warm. As long as I rev engine it runs and is even drivable, but will not idle.

What have I missed? Every time this truck has problem (not often) it always ends up being something simple, but dogged if I can figure this one.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't rule out the timing chain based on your check, but check for a leaking intake gasket. If you can't find any vacuum leaks, I would perform a compression test to rule out the timing chain.


----------



## Bonfui (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply smj999smj. I will do a comp check tomorrow. Trying to rule out everything. Will look at intake gasket as well.


----------



## Bonfui (Aug 30, 2009)

Found it! Turned out to be the intake manifold gasket. Spent the weekend replacing it. My trucks running like a top. Thanks again smj999smj for pointing me in the right direction!!


----------

